# Suicide bombing near U.S. embassy in Kabul kills 10



## Armymedic (8 Sep 2006)

Suicide bombing near U.S. embassy in Kabul kills 10, wounded 17.
It killed 2 US soldiers and wounded 2 soldiers. The remainder are Afghan civilians.
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/09/08/suicide-bombing.html

This is the second deadly blast in Kabul in a week.


----------

